# Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter (Update)



## Pronounta (20. November 2015)

Schon am 17.11 begann die R9 Nano im Preis zu fallen. Dabei gab es einen plötzlichen Preissturz des Sapphire-Modells von ca. 645€ auf ca. 560€. 
Doch der Preisfall ist noch nicht vorbei: Mittlerweile bekommt man das Sapphire-Modell für gerade einmal 532€.
Allerdings ist es fraglich, ob dieses Preisniveau auch gehalten wird, da jedes andere Modell immer noch für ab ca. 650€ erhältlich ist. Wenn sich der Preis allerdings bei ca. 530€ einpendeln sollte, kriegen jene Leute, welche sich ein möglichst kompaktes High-End-System zusammenbauen wollen, eine gute Karte für einen fairen Preis, welche von der Leistung her nur minimal hinter der gleich teuren R9 Fury hängt: Die Unterschiede sind im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich.

*Update*

Mittlerweile liegt der Preis der Sapphire R9 Nano- welche momentan zusätzlich das günstigste Modell ist- bei mindestens 627€, Tendenz steigend. Das ist fast schon der Preis vor dem Preisfall.
Es ist anzunehmen, dass die R9 Nano wieder auf ihren alten Preis steigt und dort auch bleibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

=> sofort kaufen, wenn man ein leistungsstarkes ITX-System aufbauen möchte


Ist wie mit dem Broadwell i5-5675C, da hielt der erfreuliche Preis auch nur ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Wieso erst jetzt... .

Ich habe zwar eine gute R9 Fury Non-X erwischt (Freischaltung + Übertaktungsmöglichkeit mit Sapphire Trixx), aber die Nano hat mich von Anfang an sehr gereizt .

Weiterhin gute Alternativen für größere Gehäuse/ Übertaktungsvorhaben:

XFX Radeon R9 Fury Pro Triple Dissipation

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Verglühen bei den XFX-Furys die Spannungswandler ausnahmsweise mal nicht? Haben die ernsthaft nach der HD7- und R9 2xx-Serie dazugelernt?


----------



## Brehministrator (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Für den Preis ist so eine Karte echt spitze  Eigentlich war bereits zum Release klar, dass der Preis in den Wochen/Monaten danach noch deutlich sinken wird. Das haben damals schon einige (einschließlich mir) geschrieben, und genau so ist es nun gekommen. Eine gute Sache, denn Preiskampf und Konkurrenzdruck sind letztlich zum Wohle aller Gamer, egal ob sie AMD oder Nvidia bevorzugen


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Klar war das nicht, weil es in ihrem Segment keine Konkurrenz gibt. AMD hat selber auf Nachfrage darauf hingewiesen, dass der Preis der Nano die Verkaufszahlen gering hält, die Zielgruppe aber wegen dem Alleintellungsmerkmal der Karte durchaus bereit ist, die offiziell aufgerufenen 650$ zu bezahlen. Was bei uns lange 700€ waren. Und an den offiziellen 650$ hat AMD auch nichts geändert, anscheinend gehen bei der Sapphire Nano einzelne Händler auf Eigeninitiative mit dem Preis nach unten.


----------



## Kinguin (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

530€ für ein Custom Modell der Nano ist wirklich Top  Ist die Frage,ob man so eine Powerkarte unter Last einigermaßen leise bekommt?Grade bei MiniITX Systemen ist das nicht so einfach.


----------



## Frontline25 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Vielleicht konnte die Produktion der Chips auch verbessert werden, sodass mehr Hochwertige (Nicht fehlerbehaftete) Chips auch verbaut werden können  
(als annahme^^)


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Stellt sich mir die Frage welche Daseinsberechtigung die Fury non X jetzt noch hat, bei etwa dem gleichen Preis der Nano, immerhin ist die Nano nicht künstlich beschnitten wie die Fury non X.
Ich schätze mal die Preise der Fury non X werden in Kürze nach unten angepasst und wenn ein Boardpartner wie Sapphire seine Preise für die Nano anpasst und davon gehe ich mal aus bei der Menge an Händlern die mit dem Preis der Karte runtergehen, das dass eine offizielle Preisanpassung ist und keine "one man Show" von Mindfactory und Partner, immerhin zwei weitere Händler die nicht zu Mindfactory gehören, die restlichen drei sind ja praktisch ein Laden.


Zum Thema selbst; find ich gut das der Preis endlich angepasst wird, ist meiner Meinung nach längst überfällig.




Kinguin schrieb:


> 530€ für ein Custom Modell der Nano ist wirklich Top   Ist die Frage,ob man so eine Powerkarte unter Last einigermaßen leise  bekommt?Grade bei MiniITX Systemen ist das nicht so einfach.


Wieso denn Custom Modell? Das ist doch der ganz normale Referenz Kühler, wie ihn AMD auch vorgegeben hat.
Mit gleichem Takt und gleicher Ausstattung wie so gut wie alle anderen Nanos auch.


----------



## Atent123 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir die Frage welche Daseinsberechtigung die Fury non X jetzt noch hat, bei etwa dem gleichen Preis der Nano, immerhin ist die Nano nicht künstlich beschnitten wie die Fury non X.
> Ich schätze mal die Preise der Fury non X werden in Kürze nach unten angepasst und wenn ein Boardpartner wie Sapphire seine Preise für die Nano anpasst und davon gehe ich mal aus bei der Menge an Händlern die mit dem Preis der Karte runtergehen, das dass eine offizielle Preisanpassung ist und keine "one man Show" von Mindfactory und Partner, immerhin zwei weitere Händler die nicht zu Mindfactory gehören, die restlichen drei sind ja praktisch ein Laden.
> 
> 
> ...



Glaubt ihr man könnte bei der Karte mit undervolting mehr Leistung rausholen ?
Wäre doch mal lustig


----------



## NuVirus (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Wenn se es mitmacht dann natürlich, denn das Power Target dürfte ja in einigen Games limitieren


----------



## Atent123 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wenn se es mitmacht dann natürlich, denn das Power Target dürfte ja in einigen Games limitieren



Gibt ja jetzt Trixxx dafür


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Geht bestimmt noch etwas, aber ich schätze mal schon das die bereits recht nahe am Sweetspot läuft.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir die Frage welche Daseinsberechtigung die Fury non X jetzt noch hat, bei etwa dem gleichen Preis der Nano, immerhin ist die Nano nicht künstlich beschnitten wie die Fury non X.
> Ich schätze mal die Preise der Fury non X werden in Kürze nach unten angepasst und wenn ein Boardpartner wie Sapphire seine Preise für die Nano anpasst und davon gehe ich mal aus bei der Menge an Händlern die mit dem Preis der Karte runtergehen, das dass eine offizielle Preisanpassung ist und keine "one man Show" von Mindfactory und Partner, immerhin zwei weitere Händler die nicht zu Mindfactory gehören, die restlichen drei sind ja praktisch ein Laden.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Nano hat einen 8Pin Stromanschluss und gegenüber der Fury Non-X und Fury X eine abgespeckte Spannunsversorgung. Mit +50 Powerlimit hält sie die 1000MHz, aber hat damit eine deutlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme.



> Übrigens: Mit +50  Prozent Powerlimit und somit beinahe konstanten 1.000 MHz steigt die  Leistungsaufnahme des Nano-PCs auf bis zu 360 Watt, also 20 Watt weniger  als bei der flüssiggekühlten, 50 MHz schnelleren Fury X.



Radeon R9 Nano im PCGH-Test: Unerwartet hohe Leistung auf kleinstem Raum [Test der Woche]

Und da ist eine Spannungserhöhung über Sapphire Trixx noch nicht einmal berücksichtig worden.

Wenn du z.B. ein Dark Power 550W auf Single Rail Betrieb umstellst, damit der eine 8pin Anschluss des Netzteils, das eine Kabel und die Bauteile im Netzteil selbst das auch auf Dauer überstehen, kann man durchaus einen Versuch starten.

Wie lange die Nano das weger ihrer abgespeckten Spannungsversorgung überlebt oder du von der geringeren Anzahl an Spulen taub gefiebt wirst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Der Kühler der Nano ist auch nicht gerade der stärkste am Markt.

Von daher ist die Fury Non-X nicht überflüssig, die Nano war und ist für einen anderen Betrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. ein Dark Power 550W auf Single Rail Betrieb umstellst, damit der eine 8pin Anschluss des Netzteils, das eine Kabel und die Bauteile im Netzteil selbst das auch auf Dauer überstehen, kann man durchaus einen Versuch starten.



An den Kabeln/Steckern wird es definitiv nicht scheitern, da ist unheimlich viel Luft nach oben im ATX-Standard eingebaut  Ich hatte in diversen Versuchsaufbauten schon über 700 Watt durch ein 8-Pin-ATX-Kabel inclusive Stecker fließen (12V / 60Ampere - da ging es um den Betrieb von vier großen Peltier-Elementen zur Kühlung eines galvanischen Bades), und selbst da wurden Kabel und Stecker nach 20 Minuten nur dezent handwarm  Hatte mir damals extra ein billiges 800 Watt-Single-Rail-Netzteil für diese Anwendung preiswert gekauft. Das hat sogar alles gut überstanden und liegt immer noch bei mir im Schrank rum.

Dann dürfte es ggf. schon eher an der Spannungsaufbereitung innerhalb der Grafikkarte scheitern (Spannungswandler).


----------



## 2fastHunter (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Ich weiss garnicht, warum hier dauernd von Barebones gesprochen wird. Da die Karte ein deutlich besseres Watt/FPS-Verhältnis bei nahezu gleicher Leistung hat, wie die Nicht-Nano, würde ich sie mir sofort in den Desktop bauen. Dafür müsste aber AMD mit Zen gute Werte hinlegen. Für den aktuellen x4 955 würde sich die Karte nur langweilen und aufrüsten auf einen neuen FX wäre unnütz, da mir die aktuelle Leistung noch reicht und der Zen schon greifbar ist. Das eine Jahr gehts auch noch so. Wenn die Nano aber zum selben Preis wie die Nicht-Nano erscheint, ist sie mein Favorit, da sie deutlich besser und leiser zu kühlen wäre. Allerdings kommt bis zum Zen-Release ja eventuell noch eine oder beide angekündigte neue Karten von AMD raus, was das Preis- und Leistungsgefüge nochmal durchrütteln könnte


----------



## Atent123 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Hat AMD eigentlich von Karten oder von Grafikchips gesprochen ?


----------



## Track11 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Da die Karte ein deutlich besseres Watt/FPS-Verhältnis bei nahezu gleicher Leistung hat, wie die Nicht-Nano,


175W vs  275W sind doch schon eher eklatant und nicht gerade marginal. Damit auch nur 10 Watt über einer GTX 980 bei knapp doppelt sovielen Gflops. Ich warte noch auf die 499 Schwelle bis ich wechseln werde.


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Scheinbar sinken die R9 Nano / R9 Fury Preise jetzt auf GTX 980 Niveau, hätte AMD vom Anfang an schon machen können


----------



## Pronounta (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Scheinbar sinken die R9 Nano / R9 Fury Preise jetzt auf GTX 980 Niveau, hätte AMD vom Anfang an schon machen können



Tatsächlich ist die Fury jetzt etwas günstiger als vor ein paar Tagen, allerdings betrifft das auch nur ein Modell von XFX. Ich würde das momentan noch als typische Preisschwankung bezeichnen, aber mal sehen, was in Zukunft passiert.
Vielleicht will AMD ja auch einfach nur die Kundenzufriedenheit wiederherstellen, nachdem die R9 380X die Erwartungen der Meisten nicht erfüllt hat


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Hoffen wir mal das beste 

Sonst spielt Nvidia irgendwann alleine Monopoly


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die Nano hat einen 8Pin Stromanschluss und gegenüber der Fury Non-X und Fury X eine abgespeckte Spannunsversorgung. Mit +50 Powerlimit hält sie die 1000MHz, aber hat damit eine deutlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzige plausible Argument sind fehlende Alternativkühler, abseits von Wasserkühlungen, der Rest muss sich erst zeigen, wenn die Tests mit der Spannungserhöhung per Trixx absolviert wurden, am einzelnen 8-Pin Anschluß wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht scheitern. 
Da gibt es Karten die sich weit mehr aus den Anschlüssen ziehen als für was sie ursprünglich spezifiziert wurden und die Karten laufen trotzdem, mit dem entsprechenden Netzteil.
 Auch bei der Spannungsversorgung sehe ich keinen Grund warum die Karte nicht höher Takten sollte, bis jetzt war es ja einfach nicht möglich die Karten mit Spannungserhöhung zu übertakten und daher gibt es auch keine Referenzwerte mit erhöhter Spannung, ich glaube eher der Chip selbst wird dicht machen, als das es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Spannungs- oder Stromversorgung gibt.
Gerade wenn die Chips der Nano tatsächlich nach Effizienz selektiert werden, zumeist lassen sich besonders stromsparende Chips nicht sonderlich gut übertakten, vorallem nicht ohne Spannungserhöhung.


Ausserdem rede ich mehr vom "ist" Zustand als vom Overclocking.
Die Nano hat mehr Shader, ist wesentlich Sparsamer und hat in etwa die gleiche Leistung wie die Fury non X und die derzeitig erhältlichen Kühler sind auch nicht schlecht, damit zählt das Argument Lautheit auch nicht wirklich. 
Damit ist die Fury non X, meiner Meinung nach, mit dem gleichen Preis der Nano, gerade ziemlich uninteressant geworden, es sei denn man hat OC im Hinterkopf und eventuelle BIOS Spielereien, hinsichtlich der möglicherweise mit Glück freischaltbaren Shader.

Bezüglich der Kühler, bin ich eigentlich recht zuversichtlich das es auch früher oder später für die Fury bzw. Nano kompatible Nachrüstkühler von den namhaften Herstellern geben wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das einzige plausible Argument sind fehlende Alternativkühler, abseits von Wasserkühlungen, der Rest muss sich erst zeigen, wenn die Tests mit der Spannungserhöhung per Trixx absolviert wurden, am einzelnen 8-Pin Anschluß wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht scheitern.
> Da gibt es Karten die sich weit mehr aus den Anschlüssen ziehen als für was sie ursprünglich spezifiziert wurden und die Karten laufen trotzdem, mit dem entsprechenden Netzteil.
> Auch bei der Spannungsversorgung sehe ich keinen Grund warum die Karte nicht höher Takten sollte, bis jetzt war es ja einfach nicht möglich die Karten mit Spannungserhöhung zu übertakten und daher gibt es auch keine Referenzwerte mit erhöhter Spannung, ich glaube eher der Chip selbst wird dicht machen, als das es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Spannungs- oder Stromversorgung gibt.
> Gerade wenn die Chips der Nano tatsächlich nach Effizienz selektiert werden, zumeist lassen sich besonders stromsparende Chips nicht sonderlich gut übertakten, vorallem nicht ohne Spannungserhöhung.
> ...



Wie schon gesagt:

- Du kaufst dir dir Nano, weil du einfach für  dein kleines ITX Gehäuse mit sehr wenig Platz eine schnelle und zugleich  sparsame (Stichwort Abgabe der Abwärme in ein sehr kleines Gehäuse mit lediglich 1 oder 2 Gehäuselüftern) Karte suchst: Passt.

- Du  kaufst dir die Nano für deinen Midi- oder Bigtower, weil du sie einfach  wegen ihrem "Class of its own" Charakter haben willst: Passt.

-  Du kaufst dir die Nano, weil dir primär oder ausschließlich die Fps und  Laustärke einer Grafikkarte wichtig sind: Passt eher nicht. Die Fury-Non X  hat einen besseren Kühler (Laustärke, Kühlleistung). Sie hält  out-of-the-box bei maximaler Auslastung ihren Takt, meine und viele  andere laufen auch ohne Erhöhung des Powerlimits mit 1050MHz. Der Takt  der Nano fällt mit höheren Auslastung der Grafikkarte ,  was auch noch mit einem Powerlimit von +50 passieren kann. Bei einem  Powerlimit von +50 hat sie annähernd den Verbrauch einer Fury oder Fury  X. Auch wenn der kleine Kühler für seinen Größe einen sehr guten Job macht, ist er spätestens mit OC völig überfordert. Die Fury  Non-X hat 6 Phasen und 2x8Pin, die Nano vier Phasen und 1x8 Pin, wodurch  die Fury Non-X mehr OC-Spielraum besitzt. Dass eine stärker aufgebaute  Platine OC besser verkraftet ist auch nichts Neues. Du hast eine Chance auf die Freischaltung der 4096 Shader, was bei mir ebenfalls geklappt hat.

Vielleicht kommt die Nano mit einem stärker aufgebauten PCB und einem größeren/besseren Kühler, vielleicht auch nicht. Speculatius.

Wie ich ganz zu Beginn schon gesagt habe, würde ich aktuell beim identischen Preis wahrscheinlich auch zur R9 Nano anstatt zur R9 Fury Non-X greifen, *aber eben wegen ihrer "Class of its own"/"Haben will"/"Reiz am Neuen" - Eigenschaft*. Als ich mich entschieden habe, hat die Karte noch 680-700€ gekostet und dieser Aufschlag war mir der "Class of its own" Charakter einfach nicht Wert.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wieso erst jetzt... .
> 
> Ich habe zwar eine gute R9 Fury Non-X erwischt (Freischaltung +  Übertaktungsmöglichkeit mit Sapphire Trixx), aber die Nano hat mich von  Anfang an sehr gereizt .
> 
> ...




Von daher ist die Fury Non-X nicht überflüssig, die Nano war und ist für einen anderen Betrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## Soulsnap (21. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Jetzt liegt sie wieder bei 569. War wohl nur n Lockvogel ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

Wir werden die Fury wie zu meiner Bestellung in Italien bald zu 460 bis 475 Euro sehen, Wetten


----------



## Pronounta (21. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Jetzt liegt sie wieder bei 569. War wohl nur n Lockvogel ^^



Mittlerweile auch bei 580€. Also wird der Preis wohl doch nicht gehalten. Schade.


----------



## iKimi22 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

wieder 556€ aktuell, aber da geht noch was.
Hab zum Glück Zeit bis Weihnachten, vielleicht wird da noch ein Angebot geschnürt:
Star Wars + Dirt Rally + Star Citiziens^^


----------



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

*AW: Preisfall der R9 Nano geht weiter*

*Update*

Mittlerweile liegt der Preis der Sapphire R9 Nano- welche momentan zusätzlich das günstigste Modell ist- bei mindestens 627€, Tendenz steigend. Das ist fast schon der Preis vor dem Preisfall.
Es ist anzunehmen, dass die R9 Nano wieder auf ihren alten Preis steigt und dort auch bleibt.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. November 2015)

Dollarkurs, Weihnachtszeit und wohl das Tragen der Früchte, sprich Treiber Release und man will die Karten nicht verschenken!
Jene welche nicht zögerten wurden schlussendlich belohnt   

Preisreduzierung wohl erst Mitte - Ende Jänner 2016!
Nun will AMD wohl Kasse machen.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. November 2015)

Aus Italien gibts die Sapphire Nano gerade auf ebay für 512€. 

Hätte ich nicht vor kurzem mein 290X-Crossfire gebastelt, würde ich nun auf alle Fälle zuschlagen.


----------



## Pronounta (25. November 2015)

SAPPHIRE SAPPHIRE VGA R9 FURY NANO 4GB HBM PCI-E HDMI TRIPLE DP | eBay

Ist wirklich sehr günstig.
Da wirds aber natürlich bei Defekten schwerer mit der Reklamation. Zurückschicken dauert wohl länger und kostet auch mehr


----------



## PrivateCeralion (26. November 2015)

Die weiße Nano ist übrigens jetzt auch gelistet. Leider aber viel zu teuer 
4096MB Asus Radeon R9 Nano White Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Soulsnap (27. November 2015)

Die ist schon länger gelistet.


----------



## Acemonty (27. November 2015)

Ich finde den Preisverfall absolut klasse und hoffe, dass es der Fury X bald ähnlich geht. Denn in diesem Bereich sind die Karten dann deutlich attraktiver als das Nvidia-Angebot. Und genau das muss AMD liefern um aus der Krise zu kommen. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass zumindste noch n bissl dran verdient wird.


----------



## 666mille (3. Dezember 2015)

Weiter so AMD!!!!


----------



## 666mille (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube ich muss bald meine Wassergekühlte HD7970 verkaufen, wenn die so weitermachen.


----------



## iKimi22 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab grad die Nano bei alternate für 499€ + 7€ Versand + 2€ Paypal gekauft!!
PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 Nano, SpeichergrÃ¶ÃŸe: ab 4GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Entweder MF oder Alternate bieten grad den Preis.
Bei MF kennt man ja das, wird gerne mal RMA Ware verteilt - daher hab ich bei Alternate bestellt.

Mal ein Bild gemacht vom Preis, falls der bald wieder hochgeht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (12. Dezember 2015)

Der Preis ist immer noch bei 499€
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Da wird man echt schwach...


----------



## Seabound (13. Dezember 2015)

Die Karte sieht so mickrig aus. Eignet die sich zum Zocken?


----------



## Pronounta (13. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Karte sieht so mickrig aus. Eignet die sich zum Zocken?



Die ist auf Augenhöhe mit der R9 Fury und somit wahrscheinlich etwas stärker als eine GTX 980 @Stocktakt. 
Sogesehen ist die R9 Nano eine runtergetaktete und mit niedrigerem Powerlimit versehene R9 Fury X und die R9 Fury eine leicht beschnittene Fury X. Deswegen verbraucht die Nano auch so wenig Strom und kann so klein sein, während die Fury so groß und stromhungrig ist. 

EDIT: Die Nano ist sogar schneller als eine GTX 980. In Full HD ist der Unterschied noch nicht so groß, aber in 1440P schon etwas deutlicher.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Dezember 2015)

Die Nano für 499 ist echt  
Schade, dass ich gerade keine Graka brauche


----------



## Gadteman (13. Dezember 2015)

Beim Caseking für 499 + 3,99 Versand...
Für ein ITX Spiele-System kommt man an der Karte fast nicht vorbei...


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei dem Preis kann man echt schwach werden. Aber eigentlich ist es in meinem Fall (R9 290) unvernünftig, eigentlich...


----------



## mks1970 (19. Dezember 2015)

.....


----------



## PrivateCeralion (11. Januar 2016)

Wieder bei 520€


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

Hier ein weiterer R9 290 der über die Nano nachdenkt


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn es ein Customdesign mit ~1,5 Sone statt 2,4 Sone unter Last gäbe wäre ich dabei, aber so versuche ich es mir zu verkneifen.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (11. Januar 2016)

Jetzt nur noch 509€  

4096MB HIS Radeon R9 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## iKimi22 (12. Januar 2016)

Nur zur Entscheidungsfindung:
Ich hab die jetzt seit über einen Monat.
Sie ist definitiv hörbar, aber ich empfinde es als angenehm. Mehr als Luftrauschen ist das nicht.
Spulenfiepen - nein, jedoch zirpt meine wenn ich den Framelimiter aktiviere ^^
Ka warum das andersrum ist, aber ohne FRL hat keine anderen Geräusche.
Power passt wie beworben.
Meine hab ich so eingestellt, dass die max. 71°C warm werden darf.
Unter 100% Last braucht Sie 44% Lüfterspeed. 
Mich störts halt null, da mein Wheel T500 eh lauter ist und Gehäuselüfter meisten ähnlich laut werden.


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Januar 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob meine Gedanken Blödsinn sind: Könnte man nicht in der Theorie einfach die Nano holen, dort einen Customkühler draufschnallen und hätte dann eine Fury X, vielleicht sogar etwas stärker für weniger Geld? Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es für den speziellen Chip überhaupt Customkühler seperat zu kaufen gibt. Falls das möglich ist, macht das die Fury X ja nun irgendwie obsolet, dort solletn sie also eigentlich auch mal die Preise etwas runterfahren, finde ich.


----------



## Valkyrie_IV (12. Januar 2016)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob meine Gedanken Blödsinn sind: Könnte man nicht in der Theorie einfach die Nano holen, dort einen Customkühler draufschnallen und hätte dann eine Fury X, vielleicht sogar etwas stärker für weniger Geld? Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es für den speziellen Chip überhaupt Customkühler seperat zu kaufen gibt. Falls das möglich ist, macht das die Fury X ja nun irgendwie obsolet, dort solletn sie also eigentlich auch mal die Preise etwas runterfahren, finde ich.



Nun ja, zumindest gibt es da etwas von EKWB: https://www.ekwb.com/news/633/19/EK-releases-AMD-Radeon-R9-Nano-Full-Cover-water-block/ 
Ein Custom-Luftkühler für die Nano (oder ähnliche ITX-Karten) fällt mir leider nicht spontan ein.


----------



## McZonk (12. Januar 2016)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob meine Gedanken Blödsinn sind: Könnte man nicht in der Theorie einfach die Nano holen, dort einen Customkühler draufschnallen und hätte dann eine Fury X, vielleicht sogar etwas stärker für weniger Geld?



So einfach ist das leider nicht. Zwar ermöglicht AMD dies durch ein Powertarget von bis zu 150%, jedoch ist die Spannungsversorgung mit ihren gerade einmal vier Phasen (Fury X derer 6!) nicht wirklich auf derart hohe Lasten ausgelegt (und zwitschert schon default ganz ordentlich). Da hilft dann auch ein Wasserkühler mit geringen Temperaturen nichts, wenn pro Phase einfach zu viel Strom benötigt wird. Ich betreibe die Karte undervoltet und mit minimal erhöhtem PT und booste damit idR um 950-970 MHz.

BTW: Mit einem Fanmod (BeQuiet 92mm PWM) ist die Nano bis auf das Spulenrasseln ein Traum


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Januar 2016)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob meine Gedanken Blödsinn sind: Könnte man nicht in der Theorie einfach die Nano holen, dort einen Customkühler draufschnallen und hätte dann eine Fury X, vielleicht sogar etwas stärker für weniger Geld? Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es für den speziellen Chip überhaupt Customkühler seperat zu kaufen gibt. Falls das möglich ist, macht das die Fury X ja nun irgendwie obsolet, dort solletn sie also eigentlich auch mal die Preise etwas runterfahren, finde ich.



Warum bei der Nano eine Spannunsgerhöhung über den Afterburner wenig sinnvoll ist und wie du bei dem Lüfterumbau vorgehen kannst, wird hier geklärt:

AMD Radeon R9 Nano: Leiser und schneller dank Lüfterumbau & OC - Umbauvorhaben und Realisierung

Umgekehrt bietet es sich an, die Spannung mit dem Afterburner 4.2 zu senken (maximal -96mV möglich). Damit sollte der Takt weniger stark einbrechen.




McZonk schrieb:


> So einfach ist das leider nicht. Zwar ermöglicht  AMD dies durch ein Powertarget von bis zu 150%, jedoch ist die  Spannungsversorgung mit ihren gerade einmal vier Phasen (Fury X derer  6!) nicht wirklich auf derart hohe Lasten ausgelegt (und zwitschert  schon default ganz ordentlich). Da hilft dann auch ein Wasserkühler mit  geringen Temperaturen nichts, wenn pro Phase einfach zu viel Strom  benötigt wird. Ich betreibe die Karte undervoltet und mit minimal  erhöhtem PT und booste damit idR um 950-970 MHz.
> 
> BTW: Mit einem Fanmod (BeQuiet 92mm PWM) ist die Nano bis auf das Spulenrasseln ein Traum




Hat bei dir die Spannunsgabsenkung über den Afterburner auch das Fiepen reduziert? Liegen die 950-970MHz auch bei einer hohen Auslastung in 4K an (über VSR oder nativ)?


----------



## McZonk (12. Januar 2016)

@Lios: Ja und *idR* ja. Je nach Spiel und fordernste Szenen kann es kurzfristig auch mal etwas niedriger ausfallen, >900 MHz würde ich aber als die Regel beschreiben (4k nativ). Die Granularität der Takterei ist bei dem Ding wirklich hochdynamisch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Januar 2016)

Dass die Spulen einem weniger auf die Nerven gehen ist ein echter Mehrwert. In 1440p dürfte die Karte mit deinem Tuning an den 1000MHz kratzen.

Ich ärgere mich *mal wieder*, dass ich nicht warten konnte, 700€ --> 495€   Mit einem passenden Wasserkühler von EKWB oder Aquacomputer  ...


----------



## McZonk (12. Januar 2016)

Teaser  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2016)

Bei den Kühlern für Fiji hat Aquacomputer richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Bei deiner Nano werden sogar die Spulen gekühlt (Ist bei der genügsamen Nano zwar nicht nötig, schaden wird es aber auch nicht ):



> ... Bei dieser Karte werden zudem die Induktivitäten (Spulen) der  Spannungsregler mitgekühlt. Als Resultat ist die Karte massiv kälter als  mit Luftkühlung. ...



Neu: kryographics R9 NANO - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Und die Kühler sind beim Materialeinsatz keine Sparvarianten sondern decken die komplette Karte ab, sowohl bei der Nano als auch bei der Fury (X). 

Als Beispiel meine Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pronounta (13. Januar 2016)

Sorry für das Halbwissen, aber könnte man nicht die Spawas kühlen, sodass die Karte mehr Strom fressen darf, also durch Spawa-Kühlung die Karte wirklich auf Fury X-Level oder nahe-Fury-X-Level übertakten? So macht man das ja auch bei Bulldozer- oder Piledriver-CPUs per Toblower, wenn durch die spärliche Anzahl an Spawas auf dem Mainboard der Takt der CPU gedrosselt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Customdesign mit ~1,5 Sone statt 2,4 Sone unter Last gäbe wäre ich dabei, aber so versuche ich es mir zu verkneifen.



Undervolting hilft etwas. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PrivateCeralion (4. März 2016)

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Nano für 460€


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2016)

Schön. Ab 399 kaufe ich eine für den Zweitrechner und das Nerd-Archiv. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pronounta (4. März 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schön. Ab 399 kaufe ich eine für den Zweitrechner und das Nerd-Archiv.



Ach komm. 460€ sind doch schon gut genug. 

Lieber schnell kaufen, bevor der Preis wieder hochgeht.


----------



## Naimshakur (5. März 2016)

460 ist ein sehr guter Preis für die Karte. Da hat die AMD Marketing Abteilung auf jeden Fall einen Fehler gemacht in dem sie die Nano im falschen Preis-Segment eingeordnet hat. Jetzt passt es perfekt.


----------



## Zerebo (5. März 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine 390 kaufen aber bei dem Preis werde ich möglicherweise schwach.


----------



## eQliza (5. März 2016)

Ob eine Art Nachfolger kommt zu dieser Karte?
Und wie schauts mit DX12 Support bei dieser Karte aus, voll oder nicht voll?!

Wäre ja evtl. doch interessant wenn die Preise weiter fallen, keine Lust mehr auf lange/laute Grakas.


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2016)

Was heißt denn voll? Bisher gibt es keine Karte die die vermeintlichen Möglichkeiten komplett implementiert haben.


----------



## loler24 (5. März 2016)

Ha! Irgendwann wird es des teil für 400€ neu geben und dann ist so ein Teil meines!!!


----------



## Rolk (5. März 2016)

Und die normale R9 Fury mit den "Schrottchips" bleibt teuer. Verstehe ich nicht. Sehen wir hier schon den Anfang eines Abverkaufs?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2016)

Wem 460€ für die Karte zu teuer sind kauft AMD auch nur, weil sie sich verramschen. Ich finde, der Preis ist jetzt in einer ziemlich passenden Region angekommen - zwischen GTX980 und GTX980Ti, etwa auf dem Preisniveau der GTX980 und dabei extrem effizent und klein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Ach komm. 460€ sind doch schon gut genug.



Definitiv - für alle, die eine Grafikkarte für den Hauptrechner suchen, weil dort noch etwas Langsameres den Dienst verrichtet. Ich habe schon ein sündteures Gerät im Rechner und möchte die Nano nur zum "Herumspielen" und, später, mein Archiv an spannenden Karten haben. Und da sind selbst 400 Euro noch viel Geld.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## NuVirus (5. März 2016)

Geht mir ähnlich, würde gut in meinen HTPC passen dann hätte ich nen genialen mobilen leichten PC für LANs mich gut Power aber dann doch etwas teurer.

Wenn die Karte jetzt wenigstens schon HDMI 2.0 und neuesten HDCP Kopierschutz hätte vll aber das kann aktuell nur die GTX 960 vll noch 950 ka ^^

Vll gönn ich mir mal ne stromsparende Karte aber eigl wäre das wirklich nur für LANs interessant sonst atm wo bei mir meine komplette Heimkinoanlage auf FullHD ausgelegt ist nicht^^


----------



## PrivateCeralion (5. März 2016)

Seid einem halben Jahr beobachte ich die r9 390 und hab das Geld. Und jetzt steht die Nano bei 460€.  Die Versuchung wird jeden Tag größer...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2016)

Die R9 390 wird länger halten, das ist abzusehen (Speicherbestückung). Aber die Nano ist technisch einfach viel spannender. Schwierig.

[x] Nano und im Notfall die Texturen auf "hoch" statt "ultra" setzen

Eine Informationsflut - jetzt kommt wieder Eigenwerbung - zum Thema Grafikspeicher gibt's auf 12 Seiten in der neuen PCGH 04. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## NuVirus (5. März 2016)

Kannst ja noch etwas die Preisentwicklung abwarten der Nano, was hast denn aktuell für ne Karte?

Die Nano hat halt die neuere GPU-Architektur und wird wohl noch etwas länger optimiert werden da es auch die erste HBM Generation ist - sicher sein kann man sich da natürlich nicht aber Hawai ist einfach älter

Die 8GB sind halt nen Vorteil gerade bei neuen Games mit hohem Speicherbedarf gibt es den Vorteil das man Details reduzieren kann um das Spiel flüssig zu bekommen wenn Speicher voll ist hat man nen Problem


----------



## PrivateCeralion (5. März 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die R9 390 wird länger halten, das ist abzusehen (Speicherbestückung). Aber die Nano ist technisch einfach viel spannender. Schwierig.
> 
> [x] Nano und im Notfall die Texturen auf "hoch" statt "ultra" setzen
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp und die neue PCGH wird wie immer gekauft 
Momentan hab ich eine r9 280 und spiele nur auf Full HD. Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir wirklich die Nano und bin die nächsten 2,5 Jahre glücklich


----------



## NuVirus (5. März 2016)

Also mit ner 280 kannst doch einfach noch die Sporen geben und dann bis zur nächsten Generation warten - halt mit reduzierten Details klar kommen gerade wenn du 2-3 Jahre dann wieder behalten willst oder halt im Ausverkauf der alten Karten zugreifen je nachdem


----------



## PrivateCeralion (5. März 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also mit ner 280 kannst doch einfach noch die Sporen geben und dann bis zur nächsten Generation warten - halt mit reduzierten Details klar kommen gerade wenn du 2-3 Jahre dann wieder behalten willst oder halt im Ausverkauf der alten Karten zugreifen je nachdem



Das war auch eigentlich mein Plan, aber bald ist die Prüfungsphase an der Uni vorbei und dann will ich The Witcher 3 spielen. Und das ist momentan auf niedrigen Einstellungen ein Daumenkino  .


----------



## NuVirus (5. März 2016)

Das sollte eigl schon vernünftig laufen da liegt das Problem wohl eher woanders, ne 290 / Nano ist auch keine Welten besser - wobei du deine Interpretation von Daumenkino mal erläutern solltest


----------



## PrivateCeralion (5. März 2016)

Die min FPS fallen öfters auf 25 zurück, z.B. wenn ich mich schnell drehe.  In ganz extremen fällen sogar auf 20.


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Und die normale R9 Fury mit den "Schrottchips" bleibt teuer. Verstehe ich nicht. Sehen wir hier schon den Anfang eines Abverkaufs?


Schrottchips? Hab ich was verpasst/vergessen? Kannst du diese Aussage bitte für mich erläutern?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2016)

Man geht davon aus, dass die Nano die GPUs mit den besten elektrischen Eigenschaften bekommt. Die Fury X bekommt die mit dem höchsten Taktpotenzial, Leckströme hin oder her (die Fluidkühlung packt das). Die Fury ist eine sogenannte Salvage-SKU, welche mit teildefekten und/oder schlechter taktbaren GPUs bestückt wird. Da aber niemand etwas zu den GPU-Yields verrät, kann man nur raten, ob wirklich so viel "Abfall" für die Fury anfällt oder ob einfach gute Chips degradiert werden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2016)

Okay, die Theorie kannte ich schon. Ist ja eigentlich schon bei vielen verschiedenen Generationen und Modellen so gewesen. Irgendwie laß sich das für mich so, als wenn sich hinter dem Begriff "Schrott" mehr verbergen würde.


----------



## Rolk (6. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Schrottchips? Hab ich was verpasst/vergessen? Kannst du diese Aussage bitte für mich erläutern?



Umgangssprache. 

Raff hats ja erklärt.


----------



## Tyler (6. März 2016)

Also angesichts des VRAMs verstehe ich den kleinen Hype um die Nano nicht ganz. Für uATX oder mini, OK. Aber diesen Platzvorteil zu dem Preis?
Attraktiver empfinde ich die (leider derzeit sehr preisstabile) R9 390X, die bei ca. 400,-€ liegt. Und die steht in Sachen Leistung lediglich ca. 5% hinter der Nano.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2016)

4 GB VRAM ist ein Kriterium gegen die Karte. Schade, weil sie ansonsten wunderschön ist. Ein Traum wären 8GB, dann hätte sie noch eine lange Zukunft vor sich. So wird sie zusammen mit den GTX 970 und GTX 980 bald unbedeutend werden


----------



## Tyler (27. März 2016)

Und da Ende 2. Quartal dieses Jahr eh wieder neue Karten mit neuer Architektur erscheinen, wäre es derzeit gleich zweimal Quatsch.


----------



## iKimi22 (27. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 4 GB VRAM ist ein Kriterium gegen die Karte. Schade, weil sie ansonsten wunderschön ist. Ein Traum wären 8GB, dann hätte sie noch eine lange Zukunft vor sich. So wird sie zusammen mit den GTX 970 und GTX 980 bald unbedeutend werden



Wo denn machen 4GB HBM schlapp?


----------



## Tyler (27. März 2016)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Wo denn machen 4GB HBM schlapp?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/430181-nvidia-amd-warten-oder-nicht-warten.html


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2016)

Ein Link zu einem weiteren Beitrag ohne Beleg dient auch nicht als Beleg! Laut den Benchmarks von PCGH, ComputerBase und Hardwareluxx, schlägt sich die Fury (die ja nur 4GB hat) doch sehr gut.


----------



## Tyler (27. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein Link zu einem weiteren Beitrag ohne Beleg dient auch nicht als Beleg! Laut den Benchmarks von PCGH, ComputerBase und Hardwareluxx, schlägt sich die Fury (die ja nur 4GB hat) doch sehr gut.


War ja auch nicht alls Beleg gedacht. Aber als zusätzlicher Thread, den man sich einmal ansehen könnte, in dem fundiertes dazu geschrieben wurde.
Natürlich schlägt sich die Fury (X) nicht schlecht. Derzeit.
Aber der Trend lässt nunmal darauf schließen, dass zukünftig mehr Titel erscheinen, die den VRAM benötigen. Natürlich kommt es immer auf die Settings, das eigene Setup und worauf man Wert legt an. Für zukunftssicherer und vernünftiger halte ich die 390(X). Das muss man alles für soch selbst entscheiden. Im Übrigen gab's in den  PCGH 02/2016 und 03/2016 sehr ausführliche Artikel dazu!


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2016)

Was heißt denn zukunftssicherer? Da in ein paar Monatan Karten auf den Markt kommen die definitiv zukunftssicherer sein werden als alles was momentan verkauft wird, ist keine der jetzigen Karten wirklich als solche zu deklarieren. Also braucht letztlich jkede dieser aktuellen Karten nur halten bis die Nachfolger kommen. Ich denke dass das auch die 4GB Modelle sehr gut schaffen. Jemand der für die nächsten Jahre (auf Sicherheit) einkaufen möchte, sollte wohl kaum jetzt noch zugreifen, sondern lieber warten. Denn selbst wenn er keine der nächsten Gen kauft (z.B. preislich unatraktiv), so wird die aktuelle dann im Preis fallen und so lukrativer.

PS: Ich hab diese beiden Ausgaben ja auch gelesen, aber scheinbar die Stellen übersehen wo stand dass die Fury durch den Speicher deutlich gehemmt wird. Wäre sehr freundlich wenn du mir die Seiten nennen könntest. Dann les ich das einfach nochmal und es bleibt vielleicht diesmal hängen.


----------



## Tyler (27. März 2016)

Och mensch ... Ich glaub, ich geb's auf ... Nur so viel:
Doch, sie sind als solche zu "deklarieren", da Vergleich und Komparativ! ZukunftssicherER, als ... Nicht zukunftssicher. Was ist denn das für eine Argumentation? Natürlich kommen immer wieder weiterentwickelte Karten auf den Markt, die NOCH zukunftssicherER sind, als alle bisherigen. Und wie gesagt, halte ich - ganz persönlich - die R9 390(X) für ... usw. Das ist kein absolutes Argument, sondern immer subjektiv.
Und zur Frage " Was heißt denn zukunftssicherer?":
Ich wiederhole mich:
"Aber der Trend lässt nunmal darauf schließen, dass zukünftig mehr Titel erscheinen, die den VRAM benötigen. Natürlich kommt es immer auf die Settings, das eigene Setup und worauf man Wert legt an. Für zukunftssicherer und vernünftiger halte ich die 390(X). Das muss man alles für sich selbst entscheiden."


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2016)

Das hab ich soweit ja auch so verstanden, also deinen Standpunkt. Jedoch gibt es auch jetzt schon Spiele die entsprechend viel Speicher belegen und trotzdem ist mir kein Fall bekannt wo die 390 mit 8GB die Fury deklassiert. Irgendwie schafft es AMD dass die Karte trotz begrenztem Speicher gut klar kommt. Genau dieser Fakt lässt mich vermuten dass es auch noch eine Weile so bleiben wird und eine Karte die mehr Leistung hat und dieses Plus auch weiterhin halten sollte, ist mMn die Zukunftssicherere. 

Falls das falsch rüber kommt, ich versuche nicht dir meine Meinung aufzudrücken, oder dergleichen. Mir gehts eher darum zu verstehen warum ich das anders wahrnehme und einen Konsens zu finden.


----------



## Tyler (27. März 2016)

Alles gut.
Also, ich zitiere mal:
[quote name="Alabamaman" post=8082231]@Strike Finddest du das eine AMD 7970 mit 6GB zukunftssicherer gewesen ist wie eine mit 3GB?[/QUOTE]
Ja, in manchen Spielen sind 3GB zu wenig und die 4GB+ Karten ziehen vorbei

Bei der ewigen Vram Diskussion wird allzu gerne die Konkurrenz vergessen. 

Aktuelles Beispiel: Es müssen nicht 8GB voll werden, damit die 390(X) einen Vorteil aus dem dicken Vram ziehen kann, sondern nur mehr als 3,5GB bzw. 4GB, oder gar 6GB, die anderen aktuellen Grakas zur Verfügung stehen. Die GPU wird dadurch natürlich nicht stärker, aber die Konkurrenz schwächer.

Die Frage ist also nicht, ob 8GB sinnvoll sind, sondern, ob mehr als 3,5GB (ja!), 4GB (ja), oder 6GB (selten) sinnvoll sind.

Es war nicht 03 sondern 04/2016.
PCGH 04/2016 Seite 11:
"Die Gegenwart
Heutzutage lässt sich die Speicher-
belegung nicht mehr derart ein-
fach berechnen, da unzählige 
Funktionen hinzugekommen 
sind. Anti-Aliasing, mehrere Tex-
turschichten inklusive Bump-/
Environment-/Normal-Maps, in-
tern erhöhte Farbtiefe zwecks 
HDR-Renderings, unterschiedliche 
Screenspace-Effekte wie Ambient 
Occlusion, globale Beleuchtung: 
Das ist nur eine Auswahl an Grafik-
Schmankerln, die je nach Imple-
mentierung unterschiedlich viel 
Speicher und natürlich auch Re-
chenzeit kosten. Und obwohl wahr-
scheinlich jede moderne Engine 
intern mit 64-Bit-Farbtiefe, komple-
xen Shadern und Milliarden von 
Dreiecken hantiert, noch immer 
haben Texturen einen großen Ein-
fluss auf das Ergebnis. Die besten 
Modelle und die flüssigsten Anima-
tionen sind nur halb so viel wert, 
wenn Texturmatsch (wie oben zu 
sehen) darauf liegt. Die bestehende 
Tatsache, dass reduzierte Texturde-
tails gegen Speichermangel helfen, 
schmerzt optisch daher sehr. Die 
gute Nachricht: Texturen kosten 
keine Leistung! Falls Sie sich jetzt 
wundern, des Rätsels Lösung ist 
einfach: Verfügt das Speichersub-
system über genügend Kapazität, 
um alle Texturen zu fassen, gibt es 
die Pracht umsonst."

Seite 20:
"Grafikspeicher-Ratgeber
2016 sollten Sie sich beim Grafikkar-
ten-Neukauf nicht mit weniger als 
4 GiByte Speicher zufriedengeben. 
Wer im High-End-Bereich unterwegs 
ist, sollte gar zu 6- oder 8-GiB-Model-
len greifen. Die Geschichte lehrt (oder 
sollte lehren), dass üppiger Grafikspei-
cher zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs in den 
Folgejahren Gold wert ist, um weiter-
hin mit ordentlicher Qualität spielen 
zu können – wer immer „auf Kante“ 
kauft, bekommt kurzfristig Probleme."

Das meinte ich mit "zukunftssicherer".


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2016)

Okay, die liegt noch eingeschweißt auf dem Schreibtisch. So viel Mühe hättest du dir nicht machen müssen, die Zahlen hätten genügt. Danke trotzdem dafür.


----------



## Marcimoto (10. April 2016)

Das wichtigste hierbei ist doch noch immer die Auflösung auf der man spielt. 
Ab WQHD lasse ich die Argumentation von Tyler zählen. Aber für Full HD muss man es schon arg übertreiben um mit 4GB nicht auszukommen. ^^
Auch meine 3GB stellen mich seltenst vor eine Speicherlimitierung.


----------



## Tyler (10. April 2016)

MarCy schrieb:


> Das wichtigste hierbei ist doch noch immer die Auflösung auf der man spielt.
> Ab WQHD lasse ich die Argumentation von Tyler zählen. Aber für Full HD muss man es schon arg übertreiben um mit 4GB nicht auszukommen. ^^
> Auch meine 3GB stellen mich seltenst vor eine Speicherlimitierung.


Völlig richtig. Aber: Hier geht's nicht um den Kontext "Auflösung", sondern "Zukunftssicherheit". Und wenn uns der Verlauf der Geschichte - wenn man das so nennen möchte - eines lehren kann, dann dass sich die Auflösungen immer weiter erhöhen.

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (10. April 2016)

dass, und die Steuern 

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, aus eigener Erfahrung, ich bin hochzufrieden mit der FuryX. Alles rennt wie Hölle und selbst mit vollem HBM-Speicher gibt es keine Ruckler.


----------



## eQliza (2. Mai 2016)

Was denkt ihr fällt der Preis noch weiter?
Sommerloch, neue Karten usw.


----------



## Tyler (2. Mai 2016)

Ja, aber nicht mehr um deutliche Prozente. Erfahrungsgemäß gehen die Karten durchschnittlich gut 20% runter, bleiben auf dem Niveau, bis sie nicht mehr verfügbar sind und gehen wieder bei einzelnen Händlern rauf. Die Nano liegt mit ca. 30% Preisverfall schon deutlich darüber. Spekulieren ist hier wahrscheinlich schwierig, aber wenn Polaris 10 vorgestellt worden ist, werden Fiji GPUs ihren Tiefstpreis erreicht haben.

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eQliza (2. Mai 2016)

Hmm, schade.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Mai 2016)

Wer schnell ist kriegt zur Zeit ne MSI R9 NANO für 379€ bei MF: Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2016)

Für alle Sammler gibts jetzt DIE Chance! 

< hat sein Exemplar für die Sammlung schon. Hätte sonst aber wohl zugeschlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juni 2016)

Grmpf. Noch so ein Angebot, bitte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2016)

Hätte ich die Mail wohl doch schreiben sollen.   Und ich dachte du hast den Thread schon fest im Auge.


----------

